

Brain Hack: Stop Procrastinating with "Push Motivation" - pmichaud
http://www.petermichaud.com/essays/5-steps-to-overcome-procrastination-forever-with-push-motivation/

======
msluyter
I'll be sure to try this technique... tomorrow. ;)

------
rosser
Isn't this pretty much NLP?

------
houseabsolute
I would like to know if this actually works at anything more than a placebo
level.

~~~
keatsta
Well, since it's an entirely mental process, I don't see how it could. Unless
you mean actually altering your emotions on a chemical level, which the
placebo effect actually does too.

~~~
houseabsolute
I was imprecise (maybe incorrect) in my wonderings. What I meant to say was,
"Given the array of mental exercises that might or might not cause you to
change your behavior, is this one more effective than no additional effort at
a statistically significantly level."

------
gnosis
Too much work.

